# 4k programming?



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

why doesn't dish run programs on a loop on 4k the two 4k channels. Make s few demo programs and run them when they do not have anything new to run. Would like to see what it looks like. Do they not have the capacity to do that?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

speaking of 4k programming ... how many live sports are available via DISH? 
i think they have an agreement with FOX Sports.. so i assume the NLCS is available via dish.. do they publish a schedule like D* and Optimum? 

only asking cause i do a monthly schedule on AVS forum and would love some input form a DISH user .. 

Thanks for any info ..


----------



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

No published schedule that I'm aware of. They are broadcasting college football on Saturdays. I wish they would email schedule of upcoming events.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

TitanTV.com


----------



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

Jim5506 said:


> TitanTV.com


Thanks so much


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> TitanTV.com


TitanTV is a 3rd party listings provider, they do not have listings for Dish only channels like 540-1 4K and 540-2 4KHDR. All they have is generic "Local Programming", "Informational Programming", "Sports Programming", "International Programming" and "PPV Programming" listings for the Dish only channels.

Even MyDISH.com's online guide only has listings for a few days in advanced for these channels and not the full 2 weeks.


----------



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

KyL416 said:


> TitanTV is a 3rd party listings provider, they do not have listings for Dish only channels like 540-1 4K and 540-2 4KHDR. All they have is generic "Local Programming", "Informational Programming", "Sports Programming", "International Programming" and "PPV Programming" listings for the Dish only channels.
> 
> Even MyDISH.com's online guide only has listings for a few days in advanced for these channels and not the full 2 weeks.


Oh bummer


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> TitanTV is a 3rd party listings provider, they do not have listings for Dish only channels like 540-1 4K and 540-2 4KHDR. All they have is generic "Local Programming", "Informational Programming", "Sports Programming", "International Programming" and "PPV Programming" listings for the Dish only channels.
> 
> Even MyDISH.com's online guide only has listings for a few days in advanced for these channels and not the full 2 weeks.


when i checked Dish website they dont show todays NLCS game on 4k ... is it available today via DISH ... ?


----------



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes it on right now.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for your quick reply. i may ask about other upcoming 4k live events . 
here is a link to my October Schedule Thread .. 
October, 2018 4K live sports Schedule - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i saw a new FOX sports 4k event next week on the D* guide ..

just confirming .. will this be on dish ? im assuming yes cause its Fox Sports

*Week 4* (10/21 - 10/27):

_Thu 10/25_
College Football: Baylor @ West Virginia 7pm EST (Fox Sports -FS1)


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Like mentioned before, Dish's schedule for their 4K channels doesn't go out that far. They only have things listed for about 3 days in advanced, anything after that is just listed as "off air" until they populate the schedule.

The furthest thing out on the schedule as of now is Illinois @ Wisconsin on Saturday on channel 540-01 4K

To stay up to date, enter channel "540" on the "jump to channel number" box and keep on clicking ahead to see the schedule for channels 540-01 4K and 540-02 4KHDR on mydish.com/guide.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Like mentioned before, Dish's schedule for their 4K channels doesn't go out that far. They only have things listed for about 3 days in advanced, anything after that is just listed as "off air" until they populate the schedule.
> 
> The furthest thing out on the schedule as of now is Illinois @ Wisconsin on Saturday on channel 540-01 4K
> 
> To stay up to date, enter channel "540" on the "jump to channel number" box and keep on clicking ahead to see the schedule for channels 540-01 4K and 540-02 4KHDR on mydish.com/guide.


ok i will try to check it every few days. I also noticed an NBA 4K game on 10/30 but not sure who will be broadcasting ( Canada feed or FSN ? )

does Dish have FSN NBA games or only FS1 programming ?

again i dont have dish and asking to keep the Schedule on AVSforum updated and accurate.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's a NBA TV provided game, no idea if Dish has a 4K deal with them


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

October, 2018 4K live sports Schedule - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews shows Dish carrying it on 540.


----------



## MikeRobertson (Jul 31, 2005)

Last week there were a couple of baseball playoff games on the 4K channel. They looked quite good in 4K. Would be nice to see a couple of World Series games in 4K. But, I'm guessing Direct has them locked up. Too bad.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

MikeRobertson said:


> Last week there were a couple of baseball playoff games on the 4K channel. They looked quite good in 4K. Would be nice to see a couple of World Series games in 4K. But, I'm guessing Direct has them locked up. Too bad.


My guess is they dont do world series in 4k due to ratings and advertising. I know last year fox had ALCS in 4k but not WS.

Also fox does 4k with no commercials so hopefully in a few years we can see the big game in 4k

And btw D* does not have WS in 4k either

Same fS1 games in 4k are on DirecTV , Dish, fubo TV, and layer 3
Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

What is needed to watch 4K?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First you need a 4K TV, preferable with HDR.

With Dish Network you need either a Hopper 3 (does 4K HDR and regular 4K) or a Hopper with Sling with a 4K Joey (only does regular 4K).

4K Joey also works with Hopper 3 but still only does regular 4K.

Probably need a good quality HDMI cable, nothing too expensive, look at Monoprice.com.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> First you need a 4K TV, preferable with HDR.
> 
> With Dish Network you need either a Hopper 3 (does 4K HDR and regular 4K) or a Hopper with Sling with a 4K Joey (only does regular 4K).
> 
> ...


Then I should be set up. The Hopper 3 will go to my Sony 4K TV and the regular Joey will go to my non-4K TV in the bedroom. I already have the HDMI cables from Monoprice.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I believe the dog show will be in 4K on dish on Monday and Tue 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Where? On 540??


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

audiomaster said:


> Where? On 540??


Channel 540-01 between 7pm-11pm ET.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Planet Earth Dynasties, Episodes 1-5, Saturday 2-23, 2:30-10PM CST, Channel 540-3.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Someone on avs forum wrote that March madness this week will be in 4k on dish.. can anyone please confirm with a photo of the guide ? 

I checked the link for the guide and didn't see any events tomorrow 

The user mentioned channel 540-03 

Thanks for any clarification 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They only released the March Madness brackets yesterday, on a Sunday. It takes a day or two for updates to propagate to the online guide.

They did rename the third 4K channel from HDR2 to 4K2 as prep since the channel won't be carrying games in HDR like it did for the Big Ten tournament.


----------



## carl robbins (Sep 5, 2018)

dtv757 said:


> Someone on avs forum wrote that March madness this week will be in 4k on dish.. can anyone please confirm with a photo of the guide ?
> 
> I checked the link for the guide and didn't see any events tomorrow
> 
> ...


Two games tomorrow starting at 3:30 post on 540-03


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

carl robbins said:


> Two games tomorrow starting at 3:30 post on 540-03


I still dont see it on

Real-Time Online Guide | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support

Can u post a photo of the guide ??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

carl robbins said:


> Two games tomorrow starting at 3:30 post on 540-03


Ok chart updated . please let me know any others or any errors

so far i only know of Dish agreement with FS1 sports events


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got my cabling rerouted away from my non 4K A/V receiver. Now I need some 4K to look at.

Is there anything in the future coming out in 4K?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think next month will have women's world cup in 4k via FS1 ... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

So what exactly is a good cable to use for 4K without breaking the bank? I've heard from some that it doesn't really matter and then my Dish tech was trying to sell me one for like $50, saying it would improve my picture tremendously.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You need a cable that supports latest HDMI version 2.ob features. Supports 4K/60 Hz (18 Gbps bandwidth), bi-directional Ethernet communication with compatible components, ARC (Audio Return Channel) for sending Dolby Digital sound from the TV back to a AVR, 30-gauge conductors for dependable signal transfer. Crutchfield and Monoprice have a good selection with good prices.


----------

